# Fly fishing lessons necessary?



## Mike tries to fish (Oct 31, 2021)

I love sight fishing and some of my fishing buddies have really been pushing me to learn to Fly fish. I have a hand me down TFO 8 WT and received a basic tutorial. 

Is fly fishing casting technique something you can pick up from other folks, watching videos, and practice....or is it recommended to get some basic instruction from a pro? 

I used to teach firearm instruction and saw the consequences first hand of bad habits folks develop from casual instruction from a friend. 

I live in the Tampa area so I'm sure I could find professional instruction, but would appreciate some perspective on whether it's necessary.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Necessary, no. Helpful, absolutely.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

I've never had any formal instruction, I also feel like I floundered around for a while (12 months at least), if I had some formal lessons I may have progressed more quickly. I also learned how to fly fish in constant 15-20 mph winds and half the time with a metal railing 5' above my head in my back cast. I'm sure lessons could have helped my cast and learning different fundamentals, but it's also possible to learn them on your own. If you have the means I'd say you should absolutely take a lesson. 
Be warned Mike, if you get into this game you're eventually going to get a little cocky. You'll think "shoot I can cast just as well as anyone" then someone like @R-Dub is going to get on the front of your skiff and put on an accuracy clinic, and @Surffshr is going to back cast like a freaking jedi to redfish all afternoon and you're going to realize you've still got a long way to go. It's the pursuit of perfection you're after, and it's a beautiful road to travel my friend. Enjoy the process.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

I look at it like a golf swing. You can do it wrong your entire life and still do it but it will make it that much harder to do it the right way if you start taking it more seriously.


----------



## Mike tries to fish (Oct 31, 2021)

@AZ_squid I don't mind floundering for a bit. I'm trying to approach this as a new way to enjoy fishing. The longer I wait for my boat to be built, the more I understand that it's more about the journey and being out there than it is the amount of fish I catch. I feel I'm ready to start something new when the new skiff arrives.

I've had people tell me that they feel one redfish on fly feels better than catching 10 on spinning gear. If it can really enhance the experience that much, I'm willing to try it.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

If you have not fly fished before, go with some instruction. As you already stated, bad habits are hard to overcome. It's better to start on the right foot than trying to undo bad habits. 
Welcome to the addiction!


----------



## Featherweight (Jan 7, 2020)

I taught myself over 30 years ago. I took lessons for bad habits like “tailing loop”. I can teach someone in an hour. Lessons give you more time to fish.

As I have aged I have developed a broader base and appreciation for all types techniques and methods to fish all waters. These new techniques are provided by guides in different situations.

I think what am trying to say it is a life long pursuit.


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

I’m self-taught. Watched YouTube videos of various professionals and such, those made much more sense to me than books I read that were written about fly casting. We all learn in different ways. Some people like me relate well to videos of visual demonstrations of the cast rather than reading about it or having someone tell me how. I generally find someone talking to me while I try learn and do something very distracting and counterproductive. I watched the fly casting videos with the audio muted. I did film myself casting early on to see how my cast compared visually to a professional and then tried to correct things that were wrong.

My super nice and easy to get along with buddy took a fly casting lesson or two and it was a problem for him, evidently, he didn’t mesh well with the certified fly instructor (instructor sounded like a total jerk from what my friend told me). There’s no guarantee that an instructor will make it happen for you. You ultimately make it work, one way or the other. We all have different physical limitations and different levels of innate ability and learn in different ways.

There is a learning curve no matter if you get an instructor or not. I know people that got instruction that have quit and people that didn’t get anyone to instruct them quit. One just has to accept they might be not so good at something for a time and live with it. Early on, I’d commit to fly fishing for 15-20 minutes at a time, then set it down and go back to the baitcasting rig and arties. Back and forth, this went on for many trips. But, after a time doing the back and forth between fly and baitcasting rigs, I wouldn’t even bring the low profile baitcasting rig along, I just stuck with the fly rod the whole outing. I taught myself to cast with my left hand off hand side because of a right shoulder injury. I now cast well enough with either hand, pretty much equally from either side except the left side has no pain where the right side has a dull ache at times. It was way easier learning and the learning curve was so much less to cast with the offhand. I can’t explain that other than I had already figured it out from the dominant side.

I’m back to fishing both rigs again. Some days, I won’t touch the baitcasting rig. Other days, I barely touch the fly gear. I see them as complementary. I would not say a fish, after many fish caught on either rig, that one on the fly always trumps one caught with a baitcasting rig or one on the fly is worth 10 on the baitcasting rig. But, fishing fly gear is a blast and when the conditions are right or good for it, it’s a phenomenal way to fish. It can also be a pain and extra work, and in my opinion unnecessary, in some situations. Ymmv.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

I have 25 years of bad / self taught habits - take some lessons from a certified instructor before you get too deep. You can thank me later...


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

Another option is a guide who teaches and learning while you fish. There is a big difference between casting on a lawn and casting to fish. Personally I would rather guide beginners who never touched a rod than those who had a lesson or two. I've had hundreds of both and it's easier to start someone on the water. I do however believe that good instructors are worth their weight for correcting bad habits and refining a good casters technique.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Not sure there are many things in life that are better self taught than starting with qualified instruction. Get a few lessons. Not costly and will get you headed in the right direction. Then you can spend your time figuring out how to fly fish instead of fly cast!


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Mike tries to fish said:


> @AZ_squid I don't mind floundering for a bit. I'm trying to approach this as a new way to enjoy fishing. The longer I wait for my boat to be built, the more I understand that it's more about the journey and being out there than it is the amount of fish I catch. I feel I'm ready to start something new when the new skiff arrives.
> 
> I've had people tell me that they feel one redfish on fly feels better than catching 10 on spinning gear. If it can really enhance the experience that much, I'm willing to try it.


I don't think I would put a ratio to it. It's just a more personal experience. You dont "accidentally" sight cast a redfish with a fly rod. A ton of factors come into play, luck is in the equation but most of it is hard work and the payoff is very rewarding. Hope your skiff finishes up on time and you are able to get out and really enjoy the whole experience!


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Mike tries to fish said:


> I love sight fishing and some of my fishing buddies have really been pushing me to learn to Fly fish. I have a hand me down TFO 8 WT and received a basic tutorial.
> 
> Is fly fishing casting technique something you can pick up from other folks, watching videos, and practice....or is it recommended to get some basic instruction from a pro?
> 
> ...


Lessons taught by someone that knows what they’re doing can shave off years of self taught bad habits!


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

fjmaverick said:


> I look at it like a golf swing. You can do it wrong your entire life and still do it but it will make it that much harder to do it the right way if you start taking it more seriously.


You certainly can do both wrong your entire life. Just don’t try to golf or cast when the wind starts howling if you can’t do either correctly.


----------



## ButtersGuide (Oct 27, 2021)

Wish I took Fly Casting Lessons Years ago. Had Both, Firearm Training and Casting Lessons. I enjoyed the Fly Lessons much more.


----------



## Mike tries to fish (Oct 31, 2021)

ButtersGuide said:


> Wish I took Fly Casting Lessons Years ago. Had Both, Firearm Training and Casting Lessons. I enjoyed the Fly Lessons much more.


As much as I appreciate shooting, I'd rather fish any day of the week


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

No such thing as a bad habit if you can hit your target and distance, just different styles, some more efficient than others. The word should be efficient or less efficient etc, just a thought kee casting in the fun side.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I can't remember who taught me to fly fish, and if you saw me cast, you think it was Forrest Gump😜😜


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

Id advise it but I’m biased. A little help goes a long way. My dad and his two friends had so many people asking for “help” that they decided to become certified casting instructors and do formal lessons. At first they did it for free but now they charge $50 an hour which just covers their gas to get to lessons and buying some teaching rods. They teach anywhere from Nola to Tallahassee. It’s gulf coast fly fishing school. There are instructors all over the country though that can help. It’s more important to learn To feed fish which only comes with time on the water. Some of the best casters cant catch anything cause they don’t know how to feed fish. casting in a yard is one thing, casting on a moving boat at a moving fish in the wind and current and feeding a fish is another. Welcome to the addiction!


----------



## Snookicide (Oct 16, 2019)

If you take lessons now, you will not have to take more later to undo the bad habits you have acquired trying to watch someone on YouTube doing it wrong. If you want the most out of it you need to invest in what you want. I was taught many years ago by a local guide when I was just into my teens. Decades later, of no fly rod use, I can still cast fairly well, and have even looked into more lessons to sharpen the skills. The instructors can see things that you will not pick up on trying to teach yourself.


----------



## GaterB (Nov 10, 2021)

As a new fly fisherman, I started trying to teach myself from Youtube and good ole repetition. After a couple months of getting the basics under control I started feeling like I'd hit a wall.

Over the weekend my fiance suprised me with a fly fishing class focused on casting technique and how to catch redfish on the fly. I can say for certain that after a few hours with excellent instruction my timeline of progression has been accelerated. The benefits of the instruction were numerous, but most important to me is the knowledge of what to focus on in my practice. Now I can go out and spend 30-40 minutes of focused effort instead of flailing away for an hour or more trying to work on everything at once hoping I'm doing the right things.

For anyone interested, the class I took was out of Bay Street Outfitters in Beaufort, SC with Capt. John Hawthorne. I'd highly recommend it (or classes similar) for newer anglers looking to improve their fly fishing skills and/or knowledge of the local fisheries!


----------



## skiff donkey (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't know If I am in a position to give advice on fly fishing. I suck at it still. I do not own a spinning rod and have not had one in years. I still take lessons when I can. I need all the help I can get. Taking lessons helps you shorten the curve of actually catching fish on the fly. Plus you get to meet other fly anglers and they may have some advice too. Grab a lesson, it's fun. That is my 4 th post in 11 years. I am getting there.


----------



## Roro (Nov 15, 2021)

Mike tries to fish said:


> I love sight fishing and some of my fishing buddies have really been pushing me to learn to Fly fish. I have a hand me down TFO 8 WT and received a basic tutorial.
> 
> Is fly fishing casting technique something you can pick up from other folks, watching videos, and practice....or is it recommended to get some basic instruction from a pro?
> 
> ...


I used to look at a videos online then go out on my lawn and practice cast then go back in look at more videos then go back out and practice cast. After about 25,000 times I got comfortable. My cast probably looks like s-t but I can catch fish. (Sometimes) Think if your mates are into fly fishing at least one of them should be able to cast correctly. You can watch and work with him. Think the key is to make practice casting fun. I had a shepherd border collie mutt that would run outside whenever I grabbed my fly rod. She would lay on the grass with her back to me looking for squirrels so I’d step away and shoot casts (with yarn) and try and get the leader and tippet (very light tippet) to lay down between her ears. She didn’t seem to mind. Just an ear twitch occasionally. It forced me to lay down the line softly. For distance and accuracy practice if I’m on my boat and the fishing is slow I’ll throw a Dorito overboard and shoot casts at it as it drifts away. Not a bad way to practice double hauling. A half a dozen Fritos work well to for strips off the water and re-shooting with no false casts. I think someone in this thread said welcome to the addiction. Couldn’t agree more.


----------



## ScottE (Mar 19, 2021)

Mike tries to fish said:


> I love sight fishing and some of my fishing buddies have really been pushing me to learn to Fly fish. I have a hand me down TFO 8 WT and received a basic tutorial.
> 
> Is fly fishing casting technique something you can pick up from other folks, watching videos, and practice....or is it recommended to get some basic instruction from a pro?
> 
> ...


There are some really good videos out there but a lesson or two would speed up the learning process, I think. It’s an art but one in which good technique is important.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Videos and books are fine tools but they are missing what I think is the most important factor. They can't give you feedback on whether you are doing it correctly or not. An instructor can teach you the same things the video does but they also can tell you exactly what you are doing well and what you aren't.

Example - I was taking a trip to Argentina. I have fly fished my entire life but had never used a two handed rod. So I got the recommended setup from the lodge I was going to and got a training video from RIO (Simon Gawesworth). And I spent a couple of hours learning the very basics. Mostly what the terminology used meant. Then I went and had a couple of lessons from an instructor who has a spey casting pond in his backyard. Huge advantages =
1. We didn't have to spend time during the lesson getting the communication straight. I had a basic understanding of the terminology so when he said something like I needed to move my anchor point further back I knew what he meant.
2. He could watch my casts and instantly tell me what I was doing mechanically wrong. Simple things that made the difference between an ok cast and a good one.

Would I have caught fish without having taken those couple of lessons? Probably.
Was I more effective in the fishing having taken those lessons? NO QUESTION!!


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Last year i got my first fly outfit and I have never tried to cast any fly setup yet. My wife got me lessons for xmas and I plan on starting from the very beginning. I didn't wnat to pick up any bad habits. Hopefully I made the right decision instead of losing 6 months.


----------



## Uncle Stu (Jan 10, 2022)

I still do both fly and spin in the CA surf. Never took lessons, but I should have. Still catch plenty of fish in the surf, and I agree that one fish on the fly is worth several on the coffee grinder. I remember a forum thread about why many anglers prefer fly fishing, and my favorite reply was the rush of adrenaline you get when a fish grabs a line you're holding in your hand. Especially when it's a 30" striper or silver coho in the salt, on a fly that you made yourself. BTW, if I was in Tampa I would check out the pompano fishery on your beaches, it looks like fun when the fish are in.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

There are two ways to learn things in life. 1) Thru your own trial and error 2) from listening to others (preferably pros)

Lessons from someone that knows what they are doing and how to teach it is always the best answer. 

I attended a 2-day saltwater fly class at the Ocean Reef Club in Key Largo. It was $500 well spent and ended up being 1-on-1 instruction with the head of all Orvis fly instruction. I still suck because I didn't do a good job practicing afterwards but no regrets on the instruction. 

Btw, also came with 20% of a new Orvis fly rod and I got to cast all of them and A-B compare to my own rod that I brought.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

KimmerIII said:


> Id advise it but I’m biased. A little help goes a long way. My dad and his two friends had so many people asking for “help” that they decided to become certified casting instructors and do formal lessons. At first they did it for free but now they charge $50 an hour which just covers their gas to get to lessons and buying some teaching rods. They teach anywhere from Nola to Tallahassee. It’s gulf coast fly fishing school. There are instructors all over the country though that can help. It’s more important to learn To feed fish which only comes with time on the water. Some of the best casters cant catch anything cause they don’t know how to feed fish. casting in a yard is one thing, casting on a moving boat at a moving fish in the wind and current and feeding a fish is another. Welcome to the addiction!


This is very true, I know great casters who can't feed fish and average casters who are some of the fishiest people I know. That said, you'll have more opportunity to feed fish if you can cast well. You can't feed a fish you can't reach.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

redchaser said:


> This is very true, I know great casters who can't feed fish and average casters who are some of the fishiest people I know. That said, you'll have more opportunity to feed fish if you can cast well. *You can't feed a fish you can't reach.*


While this is correct I also think it tends to be quite overblown in actually fishing. Certainly if you can cast 80ft that is better than 60 ft. But, and it depends a lot on the type of fishing you are doing, I think quickness and accuracy are way more important.

If you are fishing a lake for example from a boat or float tube then long casts are a big advantage especially if you can do so while using a long leader. You will just get bit more and by bigger fish. But in most saltwater applications how quick and accurately you can make a shot is more important. Fish shows itself at 40ft. You are going to have a short window in which to get the fly there before the fish moves off or sees the boat or.....Making that shot with minimal false casts and putting the fly in the honey hole is what is going to count. Not that you could cast twice as far as needed.


----------



## Barbless Bob (Apr 22, 2019)

There's no one right way to learn. And, fly fishing means a whole lot more than just fly casting. But, being able to cast a fly accurately at 50-60 feet in various wind conditions is a good beginning objective for a newbie. Once you can do that, consider yourself adequate (but NOT an expert). How quickly you can consistently accomplish that objective depends on many variables: lessons, books, videos, tips from friends, hours and hours of trial and error in lawn practice, going to fly fishing shows, etc. If you want to become adequate, you must practice ... it's a life-long commitment. I'm 75 (started fly fishing at 30) and still learning. While I've caught and released thousands of fish on a fly, I'm always looking to improve my casting distance, accuracy, hook-setting skills, understanding fish behavior, fly tying skills, understanding the dynamics of fly-line and rod dynamics, and on and on and on. That's what makes fly fishing such a great "hobby," there's no end to it. Not to mention that you'll meet many amazing people during the quest.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

ifsteve said:


> While this is correct I also think it tends to be quite overblown in actually fishing. Certainly if you can cast 80ft that is better than 60 ft. But, and it depends a lot on the type of fishing you are doing, I think quickness and accuracy are way more important.
> 
> If you are fishing a lake for example from a boat or float tube then long casts are a big advantage especially if you can do so while using a long leader. You will just get bit more and by bigger fish. But in most saltwater applications how quick and accurately you can make a shot is more important. Fish shows itself at 40ft. You are going to have a short window in which to get the fly there before the fish moves off or sees the boat or.....Making that shot with minimal false casts and putting the fly in the honey hole is what is going to count. Not that you could cast twice as far as needed.


I always get a kick out of guys that say that they can hit a pie plate at 80’! Ya, I just landed a 50 lb. Red on 8lb. tippet!😎


----------



## OldGuy (May 28, 2020)

I’m in the Tampa area too. After getting a few “beginner” tips from Enver in the parking lot at Monsters and Minnows in Tampa, I tried it on my own for a while and also attended some clinics that are often put on by our local Fly Fishing Clubs. One of the best things I did was to get a lesson from Capt Rex Gudgel down in Englewood. He is a great guide, as well as a certified casting instructor. He will set up a day for you where you have a lesson casting at his house for 1 - 1.5 hours, then head over to the nearby marina and out on his boat for a few hours on the water. The immediate transition from lesson to the water was really helpful (I’m not too good at taking a lesson one week and remembering what happened a week later!).


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

ifsteve said:


> While this is correct I also think it tends to be quite overblown in actually fishing. Certainly if you can cast 80ft that is better than 60 ft. But, and it depends a lot on the type of fishing you are doing, I think quickness and accuracy are way more important.
> 
> If you are fishing a lake for example from a boat or float tube then long casts are a big advantage especially if you can do so while using a long leader. You will just get bit more and by bigger fish. But in most saltwater applications how quick and accurately you can make a shot is more important. Fish shows itself at 40ft. You are going to have a short window in which to get the fly there before the fish moves off or sees the boat or.....Making that shot with minimal false casts and putting the fly in the honey hole is what is going to count. Not that you could cast twice as far as needed.


Steve,

I had a situation this weekend where a fish was at the usual redfish distance of 30 feet, but the shot was into a stiff wind. The ability to cast long (develop line speed) would have helped the angler on the front of my boat reach the fish. Unfortunately it didn't happen. What I think is overblown is how much people dismiss being able to cast a good distance. It accommodates shorter cast in the wind, and developing the good form required for it will make you more accurate and usually results in quickness because you can load a rod. An angler improving his skill is never a bad thing.


----------



## OldGuy (May 28, 2020)

redchaser said:


> Steve,
> 
> I had a situation this weekend where a fish was at the usual redfish distance of 30 feet, but the shot was into a stiff wind. The ability to cast long (develop line speed) would have helped the angler on the front of my boat reach the fish. Unfortunately it didn't happen. What I think is overblown is how much people dismiss being able to cast a good distance. It accommodates shorter cast in the wind, and developing the good form required for it will make you more accurate and usually results in quickness because you can load a rod. An angler improving his skill is never a bad thing.


If you are in the Tampa Bay Area, I am impressed that you could get within 30 feet of a red here! I went out 2 weeks ago and despite every possible precaution, the fish spooked easily at 40-50 feet. I was able to throw to them, but even the slightest line slap would have them jetting away.

My expwerience getting closer to reds have been much better elsewhere in Florida.

Thus yet another reason (including dealing with wind) to get a few pro tips via lessons……….

Damned Tampa Bay reds!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

redchaser said:


> Steve,
> 
> I had a situation this weekend where a fish was at the usual redfish distance of 30 feet, but the shot was into a stiff wind. The ability to cast long (develop line speed) would have helped the angler on the front of my boat reach the fish. Unfortunately it didn't happen. What I think is overblown is how much people dismiss being able to cast a good distance. It accommodates shorter cast in the wind, and developing the good form required for it will make you more accurate and usually results in quickness because you can load a rod. An angler improving his skill is never a bad thing.


We'll just agree to disagree...actually not that much disagreement. Again that 30ft shot into the wind is tough. But being able to cast 80ft doesn't mean that you could do that 30ft shot into the wind with the time and accuracy needed. In reality for our redfish game a guy would be much better served to practice 30-40ft quick shots into the wind than learning how to cast 80ft. They are not the same thing.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Mike tries to fish said:


> I love sight fishing and some of my fishing buddies have really been pushing me to learn to Fly fish. I have a hand me down TFO 8 WT and received a basic tutorial.
> 
> Is fly fishing casting technique something you can pick up from other folks, watching videos, and practice....or is it recommended to get some basic instruction from a pro?
> 
> ...


Yes, not only do you flatten learning curve but you; 1) don’t form bad habits that take more time and $ to fix 2) waste money on gear that does not work for your particular cast 3) waste money when you go on trips and suck at casting 4) just don’t enjoy the experience as much. All this is my experience and I wish I would have paid for lessons a decade earlier. 

Captain Mark Benson is at the Ritz Carlton in Orlando is amazing. In a few lessons he will have you off to a good start. His exercises for double hauling, getting tight loops and small things to practice weekly for muscle memory development were a game changer for me. He’s patient and very good at identifying stroke issues to correct.






Instruction — Mark A. Benson







www.markbensonoutdoors.com





Then there’s the practical side of doing it on the water, under pressure, with moving fish and the nuances of fighting and landing the fish that only doing it will develop. A good tip for this since you are in Tampa is to hit dock lights at night for snook. It’s a blast and will help you learn how fish react to a flys movement as your strip and how to strip set and land the fish. Also makes you more accurate with the tight quarters casting. 
Good luck


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Let me clarify a bit my thoughts on fly casting practice and its where a lot of guys veer off path.

Preface it by starting with this: All practice is good. Some is better than others but in general practice is good.

So here goes. I think guys get too caught up in distance for the sake of distance. To me the best practice is to practice the fishing you are doing or preparing to go do. Simple example albeit extreme - You are getting ready to head to the mountains for trout. Practicing with your 12wt tarpon set up would be beyond stupid. And vice a versa.

But lets say you are practicing for a typical day in the marsh for big redfish. Then I would suggest that the practice you should be doing is with your 9 or 10 wt, a shorter than longer leader, and a big bulky baitish pattern. Then practice making those quick shots in the 30 ft range from 9 to 3 O'clock with no more than one backcast. Both forehand and backhand. Then some longer casts like 50-60 feet.

Point being to tailer your practice to the game in hand.


----------



## 18lostmen (Dec 10, 2021)

I agree with snookicide, learn it right the first time. Very difficult to relearn but very enjoyable when done right.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

OldGuy said:


> If you are in the Tampa Bay Area, I am impressed that you could get within 30 feet of a red here! I went out 2 weeks ago and despite every possible precaution, the fish spooked easily at 40-50 feet. I was able to throw to them, but even the slightest line slap would have them jetting away.
> 
> My expwerience getting closer to reds have been much better elsewhere in Florida.
> 
> ...


 Our fish are usually a bit more approachable than that, but it doesn't mean they'll eat. Saturday I ran into a bunch of bull reds (over 20lbs) in shallow, unusually clear water. They weren't being boat shy and weren't spooking when a fly hit the water, but as soon as they saw the fly they would bolt. We went through different colors, patterns and sizes and it didn't make a difference. Back at the same place Monday they were eating much better.


----------



## Mike tries to fish (Oct 31, 2021)

Thanks for the replies everyone. Some key takeaways I'm seeing are:

It's a process and a journey that will evolve over time, and it's important to enjoy it along the way.

Getting some professional help will go along way to making said journey more enjoyable and help narrow gear choices. 

I'm going to try and ease into this. Get some initial training and help and have a fly rod handy to try when conditions are right


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Lessons are a good idea but if you have some experienced buddies who are good casters you may be able to use them. I personally think that understanding the physics involved is a big step. My dad had an old video from lefty back in 80s that I watched so many times I can’t count. Concentrate on getting your fundamentals down.

Biggest mistake I have seen from new folks is focusing on the fish and the catch too early and that will promote really bad habits. IMO


----------



## flaglerfishingcharte (12 mo ago)

Mike tries to fish said:


> I love sight fishing and some of my fishing buddies have really been pushing me to learn to Fly fish. I have a hand me down TFO 8 WT and received a basic tutorial.
> 
> Is fly fishing casting technique something you can pick up from other folks, watching videos, and practice....or is it recommended to get some basic instruction from a pro?
> 
> ...


a fly casting once told me "Do something wrong long enough and you'll do it perfectly wrong". Do your research for a good casting instructor and take a few lessons. He can point out your mistakes and make you a better caster.


----------



## TxTarponCollaborative (Nov 17, 2021)

Mike tries to fish said:


> I love sight fishing and some of my fishing buddies have really been pushing me to learn to Fly fish. I have a hand me down TFO 8 WT and received a basic tutorial.
> 
> Is fly fishing casting technique something you can pick up from other folks, watching videos, and practice....or is it recommended to get some basic instruction from a pro?
> 
> ...


Ive take a few lessons the help fine tune things for me but other than that i taught myself


----------



## Fliesbynight (Mar 23, 2020)

You definitely do not "need" lessons for casting, fishing or tying. When I started, nothing was available in my area so I learned with Lefty's Little Library, trying to figure out what the he was trying to tell me and making it happen. There were no internet or fly shops or clubs near me so it was me.

I have some bad habits that make it harder some times but I can usually do what I need to do in my home waters of NJ. Sight fishing is rare and we do a lot of blind-casting and prospecting. I wish I had the opportunity for someone, professional or not, to teach me when I started. The learning curve would have been much shallower and less frustrating. If you have the chance, get some lessons and if possible, from more than one person. You'll have a better change of clicking with someone who can help.

When it comes to casting, the best advice I can give is: Don't practice until you get it right. Practice until you can't get it wrong.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Get lessons if you can...but don't let it stop you from getting out on the water.

I can't cast 100' honestly...but I have good accuracy out to 70-80'...being primarily self taught.

There are times when I am trying to wade to tailers on a skinny flat that I wish I could reach an extra 10-15', but I don't let that stop me from trying.

One of my more humorous fly casting memories is Flip Pallot telling me that my back cast was a "train wreck"...but I chalk that up to volunteering to cast for him cold, without any warm up, and in front of a crowd. That was only a little less stressful than trying to reach a tailer, in a stiff head wind, with your buddy on the casting platform riding your ass...


----------



## 17hpxt89 (Aug 24, 2019)

You can take lessons for fly casting. That will help shorten the learning curve when it comes to fly fishing.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

For the love of Pete, just promise me when you become proficient you won’t turn into an elitist douche nozzle.


----------



## Alex from GA (Jun 14, 2021)

I've been fly fishing since the early 50s. Several years ago I was @ a sportsman show and Lefty Kreh asked for a dummy. I was the dummy and learned many times as much as I learned in the 50 previous years in the 10 minutes he spent with me.


----------



## mfdevin (Jun 18, 2020)

i never took casting lessons, sometimes i think I may have gotten more proficient if I had, but the best casting lesson, is completely ruining a perfect shot at a fish, or casting like shit, knowing your cast sucks, getting skunked. I think it’s more important to understand the mechanics of a good cast, and practice, practice, practice. I will say training yourself to slow down, remain calm, and fight buck fever when presented with a quick shot, will go a long way. The first few times I got on the pointy end of a skiff and had shots at fish, I was so over the moon about the idea of it working out, that I managed to absolutely bomb in the moment. Fly lines getting tangled, rushing my back cast and throwing a mangled mess of leader/fly at the fishes head, you name it I messed it up. Trial/error was probably my best teacher (and most expensive)


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

Get the lessons.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Alex from GA said:


> I've been fly fishing since the early 50s. Several years ago I was @ a sportsman show and Lefty Kreh asked for a dummy. I was the dummy and learned many times as much as I learned in the 50 previous years in the 10 minutes he spent with me.


RIP Lefty!


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

mfdevin said:


> i never took casting lessons, sometimes i think I may have gotten more proficient if I had, but the best casting lesson, is completely ruining a perfect shot at a fish, or casting like shit, knowing your cast sucks, getting skunked. I think it’s more important to understand the mechanics of a good cast, and practice, practice, practice. I will say training yourself to slow down, remain calm, and fight buck fever when presented with a quick shot, will go a long way. The first few times I got on the pointy end of a skiff and had shots at fish, I was so over the moon about the idea of it working out, that I managed to absolutely bomb in the moment. Fly lines getting tangled, rushing my back cast and throwing a mangled mess of leader/fly at the fishes head, you name it I messed it up. Trial/error was probably my best teacher (and most expensive)


Gosh, it was fun though wasn’t it? Figuring it out on the water, I thought it was great and wouldn’t have changed a thing. Whiffs, buck fever, tangled lines, supreme frustration, bad word, maybe a whole string of them. Wouldn’t change a thing about it.


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

“ORVIS”……thank me later!


----------



## mfdevin (Jun 18, 2020)

karstopo said:


> Gosh, it was fun though wasn’t it? Figuring it out on the water, I thought it was great and wouldn’t have changed a thing. Whiffs, buck fever, tangled lines, supreme frustration, bad word, maybe a whole string of them. Wouldn’t change a thing about it.


Gotta crawl before you can walk. I haven’t had much formal training in my professional life either, but after some years of experience, I am pretty damn good at what I do. Learning things the hard way is effective for me. Never been too good at the whole “monkey see monkey do” bit


----------



## Mike tries to fish (Oct 31, 2021)

Megalops said:


> For the love of Pete, just promise me when you become proficient you won’t turn into an elitist douche nozzle.


Not my style. I enjoy being on the water, no matter what type of rod is in my hand. Sometimes that's chucking bait, sometimes it's sight fishing with a soft plastic, and down the road fooling with the fly rod occasionally. 

I have friends I fish with and they all keep a fly rod handy in the boat, but it by no means consumes their life.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

timogleason said:


> I have 25 years of bad / self taught habits - take some lessons from a certified instructor before you get too deep. You can thank me later...


Truth!


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

Fly Fishing 101


Enroll in Fly-Fishing 101 at Orvis and enjoy free basic fly-fishing instruction from our expert staff; browse classes at retail locations in 43 states.




www.orvis.com




As I said Orvis FF101 then FF201 look up store locations in link.
Also this book has great color photo’s and tips for beginners, met Macauely back a few years ago great on instruction.


----------



## richarde206 (Sep 9, 2021)

Mike tries to fish said:


> I love sight fishing and some of my fishing buddies have really been pushing me to learn to Fly fish. I have a hand me down TFO 8 WT and received a basic tutorial.
> 
> Is fly fishing casting technique something you can pick up from other folks, watching videos, and practice....or is it recommended to get some basic instruction from a pro?
> 
> ...


It's well worth the cost and time. And, lessons aren't important just up front, but at very check points along your journey. You'll find there are little plateaus you'll achieve; say, you'll get stuck on 60', then you refine your timing a little and pop up to 70-75' and get stuck there before you perhaps have another aha moment, then pop up to 80-85' At each of those plateaus a casting instructor can help you find what is holding you back from advancing and give you tips to move forward.

Listen to me now and believe me later...


----------



## CayoTom (Jul 29, 2021)

Mike tries to fish said:


> I love sight fishing and some of my fishing buddies have really been pushing me to learn to Fly fish. I have a hand me down TFO 8 WT and received a basic tutorial.
> 
> Is fly fishing casting technique something you can pick up from other folks, watching videos, and practice....or is it recommended to get some basic instruction from a pro?
> 
> ...


You can self teach. I think that a combination of reading, video study and a few lessons can get you on track.

you are in the Tampa area, get in touch with the Compound in Sarasota. Jacob, the owner has talented certified instructors who can move you to the next level. After that, I would recommend Sexy Loops- Paul Arden
I caught that here on Microskiff. Then practice-practice. Short duration, multiple times every week. Good luck-get addicted.


----------



## Shakeyfly13 (Apr 10, 2013)

I don't think so. I'm self taught. Way before youtube. With that said I remember the many valuable tidbits that many people offered on the river and just observing and watching. Everyone is going to have their own style of casting that works for them. I do NOT believe that 10 and 2 works for everyone. But many good teacher's will teach you the mechanics of why you need to cast. Example when distance casting from shore. It's so important to keep the elbow up, versus tight to your side. You'll be amazed at how much further and more accurate your cast can be.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

You answered your own question with your comment on shooting and bad habits. Lessons from a certified fly casting instructor will benefit you enormously. I still use the words and ideas from my time fishing with an instructor stream fishing every time I go and that was 32 years ago. Same with salt. Not only casting but different retrieves and casts. Well worth it. My friend Rex Gudgel in Englewood will give you free land casting lessons if you fish with him.


----------



## Mike tries to fish (Oct 31, 2021)

7WT said:


> You answered your own question with your comment on shooting and bad habits. Lessons from a certified fly casting instructor will benefit you enormously. I still use the words and ideas from my time fishing with an instructor stream fishing every time I go and that was 32 years ago. Same with salt. Not only casting but different retrieves and casts. Well worth it. My friend Rex Gudgel in Englewood will give you free land casting lessons if you fish with him.


I actually recently did a lesson with Rex. Great guy. He gave me some drills to practice before I move to the next steps.


----------



## Barbless Bob (Apr 22, 2019)

I've been fly fishing for more than 40 years and started long before professional casting instruction became widely available to the common person. IMHO, think of fly casting as you would playing golf or learning how to ballroom dance. If you want to become an adequate fly fisher or golfer or ballroom dancer, take a few lessons and work hard on your own via YouTube, books, guides, etc. You'll catch some fish and won't totally embarrass yourself. But, if you are really serious and want to become a better-than-average caster, then take a series of lessons from a certified fly-casting instructor. You will begin to understand the dynamics of casting and will be able to hone your accuracy and line-control skills. It's a life-long process just like golf and ballroom dancing can be. Even professional golfers like Tiger Woods continue to take lessons throughout their career--they never stop. So do professional dancers. So should serious fly casters. I'm 76 and have hooked and released thousands of saltwater fish on a fly, but I still take fly casting lessons to learn new techniques and improve basic skills. It's very satisfying to get to the stage where you can confidently analyze your own casts, know what you are doing right and wrong, and have a great instructor(s) help you achieve greater proficiency. There's nothing like having the confidence of being able to cast a fly 70 feet into the wind to hook a tailing bonefish or drop a fly inches in front of mangrove roots to catch a snook of a lifetime.


----------



## RGSIII (7 mo ago)

I took my first lesson in the 80's and last one a week ago, with many in between. I should have taken more.


----------

